# احلي اعضاء



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

اهلاً بكل الي دخلوا للموضوع

الموضوع ده اخد مني مجهود

التصميم مش تصميمي

( صورة من النت مش انا الي مصممها )

لكن نزلتهم علي الكمبيوتر و رفعتهم

واحدة واحدة

بعتذر لو نسيت حد

الصور
































































































































بعتذر لو نسيت حد​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> ​



*ميرسيه يا حبيب قلبى 
بس دة واحد مصورنا فى الشارع او فى ورشة نجارة 

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
تسلم الأيادى ياغالى 

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

كمان شوية 
بس لو في تقييم يبقي في اول مشاركة































لو في تقييمات يبقي في اول مشاركة بعد ازنكم

شكرا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ميرسيه يا حبيب قلبى
> بس دة واحد مصورنا فى الشارع او فى ورشة نجارة
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]




اسمك منور الموضوع

اهي الصورة الي لاقتها :smile01

نورت استاذي[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لما اشوف الأول مين هيقيمك وبعدين أقيم
أصل التقييم بتاعى بحولى عشرتلاف نقطة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأول ماتجمع خمسين ألف نقطة 
تغيرهم ببسكيلتة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

ياباشا منغير تقييم انت منور

نورتني


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

ياباشا منغير تقييم انت منور

نورتني


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

نورت كواسكي


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2013)

>



ميرسى جدا انك افتكرتنى
تسلم ايدك
فكره جميله
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا يا كيمو انك تعبت علشانى وعلشان باقى الاعضاء 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك 
الرب يهبك من مواهب الر وح القدس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع جميل*
*ربنا بارك تعب محبتك*
​


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*بجد انت رائع ومحبتك للكل رائعة  تسلم ايديك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ياختى عليا وعلى اسمى يا ناس منور هههههههه 
ميرسى كيمو لموضوعك الجميل 
وميرسى انك افتكرتنى *​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا أغلى كيمو (مش عارف بتفكرني بآيس كريم كيمو )

[YOUTUBE]Qd07X_vc6us[/YOUTUBE]

وأشكرك كتير على تعبك، وانت اللي أحلى عضو​​


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2013)

​ 

تسلم ايدك على هذا المجهود 
اللي اخد منك مجهود وقت كبير​ 
أنا مبسوطة بإسمي لأنه مكتوب *صح*
يعني بـِ "همزة" عالى الألف (*أ*) 
وليس  بـِ "مدة" (*آ*)​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

ميغسي يا كيموو ع محبتك الكبيره دي
وانك افتكرتني


ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبي ، ويديم المحبه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا اوى ياكيمو انك افتكرتنى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا خالص بجد 
كتر خيرك انك افتكرتنى  
و تسلم إيدك *​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة جميلة
ومرسي كتير لمجهودك الراائع
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى جدا انك افتكرتنى
> تسلم ايدك
> فكره جميله
> ​



نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> شكرا يا كيمو انك تعبت علشانى وعلشان باقى الاعضاء
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك
> الرب يهبك من مواهب الر وح القدس



لا تعب ولا حاجة يا اخي

كلكم اخواتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *ربنا بارك تعب محبتك*
> ​




مش عارف ازاي انا قدرت انسي اكتب اسم حضرتك !!!

انا اسف صدقني

ارجوك تسامحني

اناديلوقتي علي الموبيل

اول معد علي الكمبيوتر

هكتبه 

ارجوك تسامحني


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *بجد انت رائع ومحبتك للكل رائعة  تسلم ايديك *



صدقيني حضرتك الي رائعة

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (27 أغسطس 2013)

ميرسى اوى يا كيمو
بجد حلوة اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياختى عليا وعلى اسمى يا ناس منور هههههههه
> ميرسى كيمو لموضوعك الجميل
> وميرسى انك افتكرتنى *​


طبعاً لازم يكون منور

نورتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا أغلى كيمو (مش عارف بتفكرني بآيس كريم كيمو )
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Qd07X_vc6us[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> وأشكرك كتير على تعبك، وانت اللي أحلى عضو​​




صورة ديه ولا فيديو

اصلها مش ظهرة عندي 

مش مهم

المهم ان حضرتك منور


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> صورة ديه ولا فيديو
> 
> اصلها مش ظهرة عندي
> 
> ...



لأ ده فيديو يا جميل
كان إعلان قديم بييجي في التليفزيون 
عن أيس كريم كيمو في سنة 1980
​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

لنك الإعلان على اليوتيوب:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qd07X_vc6us​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

أمة قال:


> ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك على هذا المجهود
> اللي اخد منك مجهود وقت كبير​
> ...



انا اقدر اغلط في اسم حضرتك !!!

ملحوظة صغيرة " اسمي كيمو مش ايند "

بس اي حاجة تطلع من بوق حضرتك حلو

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ ده فيديو يا جميل
> كان إعلان قديم بييجي في التليفزيون
> عن أيس كريم كيمو في سنة 1980
> ​



اعلان ايس كريم كيمو شكله استاذ ايمن هيعزمنا على ايس كريم كيمو
:ura1::ura1:


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ميغسي يا كيموو ع محبتك الكبيره دي
> وانك افتكرتني
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبي ، ويديم المحبه​


لا تعب ولا مجهود

نورت الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اعلان ايس كريم كيمو شكله استاذ ايمن هيعزمنا على ايس كريم كيمو
> :ura1::ura1:




ياريييييييييت

ده انا نفسي فيه


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لو على حساب استاذ ايمن كلنا موافقين طبعا 
ويا سلام لو كانوا اخترعوا ايس كريم بطعم العدس :t9::t9::99:*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


حلو أوي أوي أوي التصميم ده

تعبت نفسك ليه بس

نورت الموضوع

شكراً للصورة الي اكتر من رائعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

بطعم العدس !! 

لأ طبعاً

هو بطعم الفول و الكشري و الترمس و الحرنكش بس كدة

يلا يا استاذ ايمن هستني اللايس كريم كتير


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *شكرا اوى ياكيمو انك افتكرتنى
> *​


و انا اقدر انساكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شكرا خالص بجد
> كتر خيرك انك افتكرتنى
> و تسلم إيدك *​


نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> فكرة جميلة
> ومرسي كتير لمجهودك الراائع
> ربنا يبارك​




الموضوع عمال نوره يزيد


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا كيمو
> بجد حلوة اوى



نورتي صرصور

قصدي صارة

قصدي سارة


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2013)

*جميله هى المحبه
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لنك الإعلان على اليوتيوب:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qd07X_vc6us​





aymonded قال:


> لأ ده فيديو يا جميل
> كان إعلان قديم بييجي في التليفزيون
> عن أيس كريم كيمو في سنة 1980
> ​



شوفته ... حاسس اني شوفته قبل كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميله هى المحبه
> شكرا ليك​*


استاذي

شرف ليا ان حضرتك شاركت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

*كييييييييييييمو 
سكرا سكرا سكرا 

مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
مبسوطة انك افتكرت اختك
عاشت ايديك االلي تعبت علشان المحبة 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك دايما 
مانتحرمش منك ابدا يا غالي​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

موووووووكي

قمر سكر عسل

لتعب ولا حاجة

بصراحة انا فعلاً ديلوقتي في قمة الفرحة لأني بسطت اجمل اعضاء من

لكن زعلان علشان نسيت استاذ سمعان الاخميمي

نورتي موكي

و مبروك يا اخضريكا


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

و نسيت الجميلة روزي


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

ارجوكي روزي ارجوك استاذ سمعان

متزعلوش مني

ذاكرتي علي قدي


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر لذوقك بجد
ربنا يخليك يارب
و تسلم الايادي
ربنا يباركك و كل الفرح لقلبك
و احلى تقييم طبعا


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

نوررررررررررررررتي ميرا

شكراً للتقييم الجميل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

ميرسيييييييييييييي ياكيييييمو
لتعب محبتك 
وان افتكرت العضوه الغلبانه دي ^_^
تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

غلبانة

انتي غلبانة

مشاشي

منورة يا غالبانة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> غلبانة
> 
> انتي غلبانة
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
اه اه انا غلبانه 
بنورك كيمو :smile01
​


----------



## *koki* (27 أغسطس 2013)

جميله اوووووووي
ميرسي جدا بجد 
لقد رسمت البسمه علي وجه الاعضاء و خاصه انا 
 
ميرسي بجدا حلوه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> لو في تقييمات يبقي في اول مشاركة بعد ازنكم
> 
> شكرا​



*أنا إيرينى سليلة الحسب و النسب 

أتكتب آخر إسم​*إسكتى بأة دا كويس إنك إتكتبتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا اهوووو لولولولي هههههه





طيب تصدق ياكيمو انا وبنزل بالماوس عشان اشوف اسمي موجود في الكشف قصدي في التوبيك ولا لاء
فكرتني زمان اما كنت بروح اجيب النتيجه من المدرسة 
واشوف اسمي من ضمن الناجحين ولا لاء ههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







بس بامانه فكره جميله جدا
والموضوع مميز
واكيد انت تعبت جدا فيه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياارب
وانا سيفت اسمي عندي 
قصدي الصورة عندي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وطبعا انا رزعتك تقييم لانك تستاهل : )​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> اه اه انا غلبانه
> بنورك كيمو :smile01
> ​




ماشي هنعديها


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> جميله اوووووووي
> ميرسي جدا بجد
> لقد رسمت البسمه علي وجه الاعضاء و خاصه انا
> 
> ميرسي بجدا حلوه​




مهو ده الي بسطني

اني فرحت اعضاء

نورتي كوكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا إيرينى سليلة الحسب و النسب
> 
> أتكتب آخر إسم​*إسكتى بأة دا كويس إنك إتكتبتى ​



هههههه حظك بقي

الكمبيوتر الي حط صورتك في الاخر

مليش دعوة

روحي اتخانقي معاه

نورتي ايريني


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا اهوووو لولولولي هههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههه تصدقي عندك حق

الواحد يبقي نازل بنفس الاحساس

هههه

قيمتي الموضوع

طب مقيمتنيش انا ليه

معرفش ازاي لكن اهي غباوة

نورتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً للتقييم

 ع ، kawasaki ، candy shop ، رمسﯿس مﯿﻼد ، أمة ، رورو اﯾهاب ، نﯿفﯿان ، SaD.AnGeL ، YOYO JESUS ، 86روزي ، !! Coptic Lion !! ، صوت صارخ ، +Bent El3dra+ ، النهﯿسى ، كلدانﯿة ، moky ، انت شبعي ، *koki* ، +إﯾرﯾنى+ ، واثقه فﯿك ﯾارب ،


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> شكراً للتقييم
> 
> ع ، kawasaki ، candy shop ، رمسﯿس مﯿﻼد ، أمة ، رورو اﯾهاب ، نﯿفﯿان ، SaD.AnGeL ، YOYO JESUS ، 86روزي ، !! Coptic Lion !! ، صوت صارخ ، +Bent El3dra+ ، النهﯿسى ، كلدانﯿة ، moky ، انت شبعي ، *koki* ، +إﯾرﯾنى+ ، واثقه فﯿك ﯾارب ،


ده انت اخدت تقيمات يكفوك سنة لقدام:66:
انا مش بحسد انا بحقد بس:smile01:smile01

بس قولي ياكيمو صحيح هو اللي ماسك اسمي دي ايد حريمي ولا رجالي ياتري
اصلي الصراحه انا بتكثف:t23:


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

انتي مش بتحسدي ولا بتحقدي

انتي بتنوقي بس

لأ ديه أيد كائن فضائي


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

نسيت كمان حبو اعدائكم

ياااااااااااه عليا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> نسيت كمان حبو اعدائكم
> 
> ياااااااااااه عليا


اتفضل بقا اعملها احلي تصميم مخصوص ليها
حبو دي متتنسيششششششش


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا للأسف علي الموبيل


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم كيمو حبيبي الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك دائما 
مواضيع المحبه بين الاخوه وتذكرهم وذكرهم من العلامات المميزه لهذا المنتدى الرائع​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

أ. هشام نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

نورت كليمو الموضوع


----------



## staregypt (15 أكتوبر 2013)

:new8::new8::new8:
أشــــــــــــــــــكرك جــــــــــــــــــــدا
على موضوعك وأهتمامك وسؤالك عنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً ستار ايجيب


----------

